# Do i have enough light?



## Danlyall1986 (31 Jan 2021)

Hello everyone quick question. I have the evolution aqua freshwater aquarium I currently have a twinstarstar 900s light. Was wondering if I have enough light as it's quite a deep tank. 

Thanks


----------



## oreo57 (31 Jan 2021)

Danlyall1986 said:


> Hello everyone quick question. I have the evolution aqua freshwater aquarium I currently have a twinstarstar 900s light. Was wondering if I have enough light as it's quite a deep tank.
> 
> Thanks






too many models..





						Twinstar LED Light Guide For Planted Aquarium Tanks
					

With so many aquarium lighting options on the market, getting overwhelmed can happen quickly. However, whether you have a planted aquarium tank, fish tank or even a shrimp tank, using a quality aquarium light is essential for the health and growth of your aquarium. Enter Twinstar. Twinstar is a...




					shop.glassaqua.com
				



*Model - 900S*



LED Source : RGB-W
Color Temperature : 6500K
Lumens : 4900lm
Power : 65watts
LED Life Span : 30000 hrs
 

Twinstar - LED Light - 900ESPower consumption52 WLuminous flux3950 Lumen


----------



## Danlyall1986 (31 Jan 2021)

Thanks I have seen that but its a bit over my head. Is my light sufficient for my aquarium depth then?


----------



## Kezzab (31 Jan 2021)

The simple answer is yes, it most probably is.

The slightly less simple is, depends what you want to grow?


----------



## oreo57 (1 Feb 2021)

Danlyall1986 said:


> Thanks I have seen that but its a bit over my head. Is my light sufficient for my aquarium depth then?


For starters define "quite a deep tank" in real numbers.

600mm water depth?
considering that you are referring to "the" S which is 25% stronger than the ES..
3950 x 1.25 is approx 4900 lumens so number checks.

PAR at  300mm is estimated at 172
@ 600mm a good guess would be 75-ish so should be good for many plants.
Even going w/ the inverse sq rule would put you at 42 but it really doesn't hold well w/ multiple point light sources and reflection/refraction involved.


----------



## foxfish (1 Feb 2021)

What size is the evolution aqua freshwater aquarium?
what do you want to grow?
will you be using C02?


----------



## Danlyall1986 (1 Feb 2021)

Kezzab said:


> The simple answer is yes, it most probably is.
> 
> The slightly less simple is, depends what you want to grow?a carpet really





foxfish said:


> What size is the evolution aqua freshwater aquarium?
> what do you want to grow?
> will you be using C02?


My plants I've currently got are ludwigia palustris. Pogestom helferi, amazon sword bolbitis. And monte carlo which isn't growing really, was thinking light might not be enough or maybe the substrate?


----------



## Danlyall1986 (1 Feb 2021)

foxfish said:


> What size is the evolution aqua freshwater aquarium?
> what do you want to grow?
> will you be using C02?


Sorry I've got presurized co2 which I thing I've got dialled in haha me pH drops 1 point which I believe going off what I've read is right?


----------



## Danlyall1986 (1 Feb 2021)

foxfish said:


> What size is the evolution aqua freshwater aquarium?
> what do you want to grow?
> will you be using C02?


Evolution Aqua freshwater 900 its 700 high


----------



## Kezzab (2 Feb 2021)

With the light and tank you have, there should be sufficient light to grow all the plants you mention. None are especially demanding of high light.

As @oreo57 mentions, the light intensity even at substrate, level is decent. 

Monte Carlo can take a while to get going, for me at least. I'd also look again at your co2 and make sure bubbles are getting down to the bottom of what is quite a deep tank. If you have a drop checker move it around at the tank to double check.

Pics always usefully too.


----------

